# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  τα 5.1 ηχεια κανουν της παπιες βοηθεια

## adiavastos.274

καλημερα εχω 5.1 ηχεια που ειναι της philips τα pc400 ειναι ηχεια για pc (εγω τουλαχιστον για αυτο τα πηρα ) τα ηχεια αυτα ειχαν προβλημα και ετσι πηγα τα εφτιαξα ( τα πηγα επειδη δεν ακουγοντουσαν καθολου ισα ισα αμυδρά )αλλα για καποιο λογο δεν βγαζουν ακομα τον τελικο ηχο δλδ ακουγοντε πιο αδυναμα εκανα οτι μπορουσα απο το control panel και ολα τα σχετικα προγραματα του υπολογιστη για να ανεβασω την ενταση  και μια μερααα πωωωωωωωως μου εκοψε εμενα πηρα ενα μικκρο στερεοφωνικο και δοκιμασα εκει τα ηχεια μου τα ηχεια μου επειδη ειναι 5.1 βγαζουν 3 καλοδια 1)=γουφερ+κεντρικο ηχειο 2)=τα δυο πισω και 3) τα δυο μπροστα 
ε λιπον ενα ενα που δοκιμασα τα ηχεια δουλευαν απλα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ... τα ξαναβαζω στον υπολογιστη παλι ενω τα εχω τερμα καπουτ.. παλι ποιο χαμιλα ... λιγο βοηθεια πλζ  :Smile:  και κατι ακομα ειδα στο φορουμ για κατι κατασκευες ενισχυτές για ακουστικα κτλπ μηπως μπορω να κανω το ιδιο ? ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας  :Blush:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Danza

Δηλαδή με το στερεοφωνικό παίζουν κανονικά ενώ στον υπολογιστή ίσα που ακούγονται?
Μήπως σου ξέφυγε κάποια ρύθμιση στο PC?

Τι Windows έχεις?

----------


## adiavastos.274

θελω να πιστευω οτι τα εχω δει ολα για ολα εχω τα windows 7 ultimate 64 bit και για προγραμμα ηχου realtek HD και η καρτα ηχου ειναι ενσωματωμένη realtek alc1200 (δεν την βγαζει στην realtek ) τους drivers τους κατεβασα απο την σελιδα της μητρικης asus (n3a78 pro )  :Smile:

----------


## dj_mike

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο ηχος που βαζεις να παιξει στο pc σου ειναι στερεοφωνικος με αποτελεσμα τα ηχεια να μην δουλευουν και τα 4. Βρες καμια ταινια καλη HD με ηχο 5,1 και δοκιμασε το να δεις αν θα παιξουν. διαφορετικα θα θελεις μετατροπεα απο στερεο σε ψευδοsurround.

Γενικα οταν ενας ηχος εχει ηχογραφηθει και αναπαραγεται σε stereo αν τον βαλεις σε ηχοσυστημα 5,1 οτι συνδεση και να κανεις με τα ηχεια σου το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι ή  να μην ακουγονται καλα ολα ή μερικα να ακουγονται αμυδρα εκτος απο τα 2 μπροστινα (στερεο).

----------


## adiavastos.274

κ.μηχαλη οταν πηρα αυτα τα ηχεια ακουγομουν 4 τετραγωνα ποιο κατω οτι και αν εβαζα ....τα ηχεια παιζουν ολα και τα 6 το θεμα ειναι οτι παιζουν χαμιλα ... μονο οταν τα βαζω στο στερεοφωνικο ακουγοντε οπως πρωτα  :frown:  .. οταν τα βαζω στον pc ψοφια πραγματα  :frown: ...

----------


## Danza

Λοιπόν δεξί κλίκ στο εικονίδιο της έντασης δίπλα στο ρολόι κάτω δεξιά.

Διαλέγεις Playback Devices (συσκευές αναπαραγωγής) και στην καρτέλα που σου βγάζει θα διαλέξεις την/τις εξόδους σου. Μετά κάτω δεξιά στην καρτέλα λέει Properties, πατάς εκεί και κοιτάς τι ρυθμίσεις υπάρχουν στις καρτέλες. Πιθανόν το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στα Levels. Ρίξε μια ματιά

----------


## adiavastos.274

> Λοιπόν δεξί κλίκ στο εικονίδιο της έντασης δίπλα στο ρολόι κάτω δεξιά.
> 
> Διαλέγεις Playback Devices (συσκευές αναπαραγωγής) και στην καρτέλα που σου βγάζει θα διαλέξεις την/τις εξόδους σου. Μετά κάτω δεξιά στην καρτέλα λέει Properties, πατάς εκεί και κοιτάς τι ρυθμίσεις υπάρχουν στις καρτέλες. Πιθανόν το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στα Levels. Ρίξε μια ματιά


ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια τα εχω κανει και αυτο δυστυχώς  :frown:

----------


## Danza

Για να παίζει σε στερεοφωνικό και να μην παίζει στον υπολογιστή τότε κάτι γίνεται με την κάρτα ήχου. Δοκίμασέ τα ηχεία σε άλλο υπολογιστή (λάπτοπ) κλπ και δες. Αν έχεις και άλλη κάρτα ήχου βάλτην πάνω στον υπολογιστή σου να δείς τυχόν διαφορές εφόσον δεν διορθώνει απο θέμα software.

----------


## mixalis1988

Ειχα ενα τετοιο θεμα και εγω.Ποιο ηταν το προβλημα??/Τα windows 7 εκαναν αναβαθμιση τους drivers της καρτας ηχου (η οποια ηταν ενσωματομενη στην motherboard) και δεν ακουγονταν δυνατα.Μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο εβαλα τους παλιους drivers και ολα οκ.Δοκιμασε να βαλεις στον υπολογιστη σου δυο αλλα ηχεια να δεις πως παιζει μπας και ειναι αυτο που σου ειπα.

----------

